# Sydney Harbour - Sat 3 March 07 (1st day of March comp)



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I am looking to open up the March comp with a dawn launch somewhere inside the harbour.

I usually head for Balmoral, but I would like to try a change for once. I was thinking about fishing the area around the Sydney Fish Markets and Anzac bridge (there must be some good fish there feeding off the trawler waste). Is anyone interested?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

If anyone wants to join me I will be launching from the spot indicated before dark and will then troll over to the fish market wharfs before trying with bait and lures.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it should be alright to get in on the yak - it looks (from the Anzac bridge on my way to work) like they have recently constructed some sort of boat ramp at the spot indicated in the photo.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok - I did a recon of the launch spot this afternoon (only a couple of small steps to navigate before hitting the the beach), and in doing so I spoke to a guy who was casting out a Rapala CD7.

When I asked him how he was going he told me he had just released a 60cm+ flathead. He also said his friend pulled a 2kg Bream out from the rockwall not long ago and he has caught a number of huge flatties over the past few months.

I definately checking this place out - stand by for my winning entry into the March competition :lol:


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

might see you out there Deano. Probably gonna get there a bit later around 0630am. Will launch at the same spot.


----------

